# Here is one of the reasons we are Masons - a call for help



## JBD (Sep 30, 2009)

Brothers I received this in an email this morning.

Smithfield Lodge #455 in N. Richland Hills was recently made aware of a 13 year old boy and his 10 year old sister whose parents have both passed away.  One of cancer the other a few moths later of a massive heart attack.  They've been living with their 89 year old grandmother, but their legal caretaker was an aunt living near Austin.  A couple of months ago the aunt also passed away from cancer!  So now they only have the grandmother to depend on, and naturally she's on social Security.  When the lodge was aware of these kids, we immediately stepped and started helping where we could, we were able to get a little cash to help them out with groceries and getting the boy some glasses (he has a lazy eye).  We of course have filled out the paperwork for the Masonic Children and Family Services to help, but they will limited with what they can provide.  These kids are need of dental checkups and school clothes.  They haven't had clothes since last school year and you know how kids grow.  If anyone could help out with donations or gift cards to places like Walmart or Target, please send them to Smithfield Lodge P.O. Box 821413 N. Richland Hills, TX 76182 or contact our secretary, Billy Campbell at 817-656-2311 or myself, Rick Montey at 817-988-7021.

Thank you brethren,
R. Montey
P.M. Smithfield Lodge #455


----------



## MGM357 (Sep 30, 2009)

Can the Templar Eye Foundation help the boy with his glasses?


----------



## LRG (Sep 30, 2009)

MGM 357/ good idea and they should.

B/JBD an angel in disguise. A great many thanks for your support to these children.

If I may.
I know this lady and when she was 12 her parents passed away. Her dad was a Master Mason and 15* SR. The lodge went to aid her but her neighbors swore that they would take good care of her. She had no family or if any none interested. The neighbors ended up kicking her out within due time and selling all of her parents items and her dads masonic keeps. She grew up the hard way doing the best she could and standing strong. I heard this story and i purchased her a slipper pin last month,  well she broke down in tears when she recieved it. She is now in her late 50s.

These orphans, we must keep them within our due bounds for the many years to come. This is a huge challenge in which we must carry this or make sure it gets passed accordingly.

B/JBD I will send the proper items and please keep us informed. Accordingly they should be granted entry into the Masonic Family and Children.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Oct 1, 2009)

fairbanks lodge meets 2nd tues.  talked to the wm and we will pass the plate and send asap. i dont want to stir the pot but,  when we sold the home and school we should have gotten a good chunk.  we said it would be a home and school without mortor.  then when we get a situation like this the grand lodge can only help a little.  i may not understand every thing but we went from taking care of a home and school with x amount of kids and now we can only help with a few things when someone applies for help.  i guess this should have been more of a question.  if someone can explain please help.


----------



## owls84 (Oct 1, 2009)

I have felt the same way. I have heard that when you ask these "orginizations" for help they expect the lodges themselves to pick up some of the costs. I have heard that they will only match what the lodges give. You ask a member of this committee and they will say "up to 10x, although that is not typical" 

This doesn't sit well with me either but I can't control it right now.


----------



## JBD (Oct 1, 2009)

Brothers I dont know the answers to your questions, but I darned sure know who to ask.  And I will.


----------



## owls84 (Oct 2, 2009)

Update: 

 Brethren and friends,

      I want to provide an update for the kids that you have been so gracious to help., but first I need to make an apology to everyone involved.
      It seems that in my zealous attempt to help this family, I have broken Masonic protocol, and I hope NOT, Masonic law!  I have been informed that we are not supposed to solicit for donations in the manner that I did.  While I appreciate all that you've done, please, no more!  I really don't want to get kicked out of masonry.  I announced that the family needed help with clothes, groceries and some health issues.  The donations that we have already received WILL go for those purposes.  I also mentioned that the Masonic Children & family services were supplying little help.  That was a bad choice of words on my part and I have sent them a letter of apology. I misunderstood when it was explained to me by another Mason, what they could provide.  Not his fault, mine.  I've only been in Masonry for 7 years, but I should have known to check on things better than I did.  I just wanted to help these kids and wasn't thinking of the legalities.  If anyone would like to get their donation back, I will gladly return it as soon as it arrives. 

      Now, to the kids!  At first they were a little hesitant to let us help them, so far, all they had seen was people trying to get something from them,  They have started accepting our help a little better and have opened up to the 3 of us that have mostly been involved with them. They have enough food to last a another week or so, we have gotten them a few clothes, even the grandmother!  As you know with teens and pre-teens, you cannot have enough clothes due to them growing out of them so fast.  We still are trying to get them some dental exams, and the girl will probably need an eye check up soon.  They have been so amazed at all of the help, and I'm guessing that they will always have good memories of Masons and Masonry.  I cannot thank you all enough.

      Fraternally,
      Rick Montey


----------



## daopqc (Oct 2, 2009)

Check with the Scotich rite hospital and the Scotish Rite Dallas Valley


----------



## JBD (Oct 2, 2009)

Brothers - 

Lets put this in perspective.  The first request may have been zealous, but this second one is more apologetic than is necessary.  I know the facts as communicated to me.

Bottom line?  

The needs still exist.  
The need will continue to exist.  
The words have been uttered on the behalf of some kids with Masonic roots.
Two kids teen and younger with their sole remaining family an 89 year old WILL, not may be facing some terrific challenges in the next few years.

I know Rick said if you wanted your donation back he would give it because he perceives that someone perceives he violated protocol.  I implore you, on behalf of children do not request your donation be returned.

As a man, As a man of my faith, I will help and I ask you to help as well.

My assisting these penniless is not because I am a Mason it is because of what made me want to be a Mason.  It is not me, but HE who lives in me.

Rick knows I am just a call away and I hope you are as well.


----------



## owls84 (Oct 2, 2009)

I couldn't believe "Masonic Protocol" covers how a man asks for help. This blows me away. If there is a need why not ask. If there is an immediate need ask now. I don't know anyone that would donate then want it back because "Protocol" wasn't followed. 

Can someone pleas teach me the proper method to asking for help so in the future I don't get in trouble if I am in immediate need or danger? (I will just stop there) :whistle:


----------



## owls84 (Oct 2, 2009)

That is EXACTLY what I was saying.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Oct 2, 2009)

when i spend or give money to something i expect to be able to speak.  as far as im concerned te grand lodge has done a poor job of stepping in on situations like this since the home closed.  i dont think since closing it we have put into law  how the money that the home and school was getting was going to be used. i could be wrong but i dont remember anyting taking place.


----------



## LRG (Oct 2, 2009)

My wife and I have put some gift certificates together and we will be mailing them out on monday.

We go by our obligations for which we took but answering to protocol, lets get real. If Masonic charges are filed against the brother who attempted to help an orphan of a brother, than I would like to file the same against the same, for trying to stop the brother from helping another


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 2, 2009)

LRG said:


> than I would like to file the same against the same, for trying to stop the brother from helping another



:amen:


----------



## JBD (Oct 2, 2009)

OK, lets all take a deep breath - in order to keep this down to a roar - 
MHS or M Family and Children Services - They are working on it.  There is a process, some errant advice got mixed in the first message.

The "you shouldn't" comment came from one person.  This person, although possibly technically correct and a very knowledgable and dedicated Mason their advice is being taken slightly out of context by a couple of posters.  

Lets all quit looking for the Boogey Man under the bed.  The bottom line is this

Opinions are kinda like Belly Buttons - we all have em and they all look different.

What is not an opinion is that these kids and Grandmother need help.

Contribute as Masons, not Lodges, send the money to Rickey care of the Smithfield address or I can offer a P.O. Box.  Since Rick and I both live in Arlington a passing of the cards, cash or whatever would not be an issue.  I will let RIck decide on which address.

In the meantime, y'all quit sounding like me and reacting - try responding.  AND give the people who gave advice - BOTH time the benefit of the doubt.  No one is trying to see starving kids in the street with bad teeth and eyesight.  This is not a discussion of if, nor of what, nor of when, it is a discourse on how - as in the proper mechanism to protect everyone.

But remember this YMMV and IANAL.


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 3, 2009)

I do not know all aspects of this situation. My heart tells me, in the end, the Masons of Texas will do that which is right.  May God bless you all.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 3, 2009)

fairbanks1363pm said:


> i dont think since closing it we have put into law  how the money that the home and school was getting was going to be used. i could be wrong but i dont remember anyting taking place.



What happened was that the Texas Attorney General stepped in & ruled that any monies received as a result of closing the MH&S & selling the property MUST be used for charitable purposes only- NONE of it could go to our general fund or be used for any other purpose.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 3, 2009)

JBD said:


> IANAL.



:?: I give up- what's an "IANAL"?


----------



## HKTidwell (Oct 3, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> :?: I give up- what's an "IANAL"?



Not sure but when I said it aloud I came up with a meaning. :lol:


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 3, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> :?: I give up- what's an "IANAL"?



I have an intrepretation, but I am afraid to give it.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 4, 2009)

HKTidwell said:


> Not sure but when I said it aloud I came up with a meaning. :lol:



I wasn't gonna go there, y'all!


----------



## JBD (Oct 5, 2009)

*IANAL*
*I* 
*A*m
*N*ot
*A*
*L*awyer

Y'all quit trying to read anything else into it.

Y'all are some sad dudes


----------



## owls84 (Oct 9, 2009)

Got this Last night: 

*Thanks for your interest in the children. We have received some 1,500.00 towards their needs, their car has been repaired by one of our brothers, the boy has received glasses, their dental needs have been met, the lawn has been mowed twice, and they are going to meet with the people from Masonic Charities next week. All in all the Masons have stepped up to the plate and have renewed these children's faith in mankind. Their grandfather was a Master Mason prior to his death. Their grandmother is most appreciative. 
*

That is kick a$$. Makes me proud to hear this. I wish this news got out more. Too bad we don't have a forum that would allow Masons to post Masonic news that gets everyone's blood going. Oh wait.


----------



## HKTidwell (Oct 9, 2009)

We discussed this last night at lodge and will be sending some monies too.  Please keep us updated on this.  Thanks to all the brothers who have helped them.


----------



## MGM357 (Oct 9, 2009)

owls84 said:


> Got this Last night:
> 
> *Thanks for your interest in the children. We have received some 1,500.00 towards their needs, their car has been repaired by one of our brothers, the boy has received glasses, their dental needs have been met, the lawn has been mowed twice, and they are going to meet with the people from Masonic Charities next week. All in all the Masons have stepped up to the plate and have renewed these children's faith in mankind. Their grandfather was a Master Mason prior to his death. Their grandmother is most appreciative.
> *
> ...



This is what Masonry is all about!!!!!!


----------

